# Found another lump :(



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

So Gunther (almost 3 years) and Gustav (almost 6 months) went in for their castrations on Friday. I had them booked in at the groomers 2 days before and when I went to pick them up my groomer said she'd found a lump (about 2.5cm) on Gunther's back leg. I mentioned it to the vet when they went in for their operations and she didn't seem too concerned, as it wasn't attached to the muscle. I decided to have it removed any way as he was going to be under general anaesthetic for his castration. They've sent it off for analysis and should get the results back in the next couple of days. 
Then last night I was stroking him and....oh no, another lump! This one is on his body, near the top of his hind leg, but is about half the size of the one he had removed. It feels the same, it's quite a hard lump. 
He's going back in tomorrow for a post op check so I'm going to mention it to the vet. Even if the analysis comes back clear for the first lump I've decided I'm still going to get a biopsy on this one, just to put my mind at ease, but I'm stressing hugely now. Everyone keeps saying 'he's too young to be getting lumps and bumps on his skin' which really makes me worry. I don't even want to say the 'c' word, but it's all I can think about.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Dogs get lumps and bumps all the time. Most are nothing to worry about. By all means, point it out to your vet. They can do a fine needle aspiration biopsy or advise you to watch for changes. My vet removed one that was growing rapidly on my last dog and it was nothing.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you, I think I just need to hear that other people's dogs have had something similar and been absolutely fine. It's hard not to think the worst.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm with mfmst: absolutely have it checked, to be sure, but most lumps are just that, lumps. Poodles seem to get lots of them and mine have had more than their share it seems. Good thing they have so much hair!


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for that....haha lumpy poodles, bless! 
Its also a good job they need to go to the groomers regularly, as these things are much less likely to go unnoticed!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I hope the results come back benign. I know it's hard not to worry, but sounds like the odds are that they are just lumps


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry about that. I hope they're just fat or benign tissue. Hang on, it's probably nothing !


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you everyone, I'm keeping my fingers crossed the results come back clear. Gunthers a bit depressed at the moment any way because he's having to wear the 'cone of shame' after licking his stitches out and having his wound re stapled.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

My Chloe has a small lump. She had it since we got her at 8 weeks old. It has stayed the same size (now she is 4) and it's just a fatty deposit, according to the vet. She may have been born with it!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have yet to find a lump or bump on one of my personal dogs (5 of them ages 18 months to 7 years). However, one of my parents' dogs started getting these sebaceous cysts when he was 2 years old. At 8 years old, he now has several. All have been aspirated and suspected to be benign.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think poodles are very prone to sebaceous cysts and similar lumps - my mother reckoned it was because of the curly coat and frequent grooming, but I don't know how accurate that is! I think you are wise to get it examined and biopsied - far better to pay a little for reassurance than to spend months worrying that it might be something serious.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Lola ( 2 1/2 years) had a sizable cyst removed this summer. Nothing else so far. I (we) are crazy about lumps and stuff and always get them checked / biopsied. Gosh this stuff can get expensive.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Yup! We have dealt with cysts too. Some just left alone if not festering or weeping. A couple of sizable ones removed. Those were on Iris. Have had a couple of beagles with a cyst here and there too. Poppy, 11 months old so far hasn't had any.

Hope the test on your boy turns up nothing serious.

VQ


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Vet rang yesterday and thankfully the results have come back clear. He's going back for a post op next week and she said she'll check the lump but obviously if it's benign then there's no point having it removed. I have a feeling it will grow though as the first lump he had removed was much bigger than this one. The vet also said that once a dog gets a cyst it's much more prone to keep on developing more of them.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent news - but always wise to check.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm glad to hear it was benign. These lumps and bumps dogs get can be caused by sooooo many things that are not sinister. My son's dog, though she is a senior has so many lumps all over her body. They're nothing but fatty tumors. I haven't seen any yet on my dogs that are young. But I can imagine even an ingrown hair (which might be more common with the curly hair) could cause a little problem under the skin...get infected etc. So, it's hard not to worry but once these things get checked out, I bet most are nothing serious. Glad your dog is okay.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Sunny is seven and has at least four fatty lumps on his chest and armpit area. Biopsied last year and thankfully they are just fatty lipomas.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Coco86 said:


> Sunny is seven and has at least four fatty lumps on his chest and armpit area. Biopsied last year and thankfully they are just fatty lipomas.


It seems very common. Did Sunnys grow any bigger or have they stayed the same size? Gunthers new lump (which I haven't had tested yet) seems much smaller then the first one so I'm wondering if they tend to get bigger over time?


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

UKpoodle said:


> It seems very common. Did Sunnys grow any bigger or have they stayed the same size? Gunthers new lump (which I haven't had tested yet) seems much smaller then the first one so I'm wondering if they tend to get bigger over time?


Sunny's have grown over time. They started out very small, almost unnoticeable and have grown. Our vet said to keep an eye on them and to not really touch or move them around. So far they haven't caused him discomfort, but if the one under his armpit grows bigger it might hinder his walking and cause discomfort.


----------

